# Lavaca co. bucks?



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Anybody do any good opening weekend.My place is near speaks I saw a
8 & 6 and a little 4 pointer none were legal.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I bow hunted off of Cr 15. I saw one shooter but let him walk. I did shoot a 3 pointer as a cull. We had lots of 4,6 and small 8 pointers. The doe seem to be thinned out enough though. I only saw 2 mature doe with yearlings so I let them walk as well. Now I need to shoot some hogs They are tearing up the feeders every night...


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

My aunt killed a decent buck with her bow back in October. 115-125


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

My grandson killed this one opening morning of youth season at Ezzell. Scored 126 4/8


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

My Place is on Cr 14.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Saw a small 4 pt, and 2 smaller does with a baby buck. Hopefully the big boys are waiting on cooler weather


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Shot this buck Saturday evening in Lavaca County, scored 149 3/8. Currently leading KC Big Buck Contest (Lavaca Co. Division). I have been watching this buck for 3 years. Aged at 5 1/2 years.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Swiftks said:


> Shot this buck Saturday evening in Lavaca County, scored 149 3/8. Currently leading KC Big Buck Contest (Lavaca Co. Division). I have been watching this buck for 3 years. Aged at 5 1/2 years.


Dam nice buck right there.


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

nice deer sir I hunt on the pasture right next to you....about time someone got a nice buck!!!


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

Very Nice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Helluva nice deer swiftks! Good deer for your grandson muzzleloader! We only hunted saturday, due to wife and i catching a dam virus bug. Bucks where chasing does pretty good, seems its a late rut compared to most years. Weve been seeing a nice deer, but he does not come to feeders. Hope to get a crack at him soon! Few pics from saturday. Im at war with them dam hogs.





My 300 blackout hog


My wifes .300 win mag hog


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> Dam nice buck right there.


Great buck!


----------



## austinmallet (Jul 8, 2010)

Shot this decent 10 last Saturday evening in Lavaca county. Not the biggest I've seen on camera but he's probably in the top 3. Any guesses on age??


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Swiftks said:


> Shot this buck Saturday evening in Lavaca County, scored 149 3/8. Currently leading KC Big Buck Contest (Lavaca Co. Division). I have been watching this buck for 3 years. Aged at 5 1/2 years.


wow, you almost missed him, how far was the shot and how far did he run? just curious cause i shot one in the same place and never found him. nice buck!


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

chumy said:


> wow, you almost missed him, how far was the shot and how far did he run? just curious cause i shot one in the same place and never found him. nice buck!


That's the exit wound... I hit him perfect in the crease of the neck & shoulder, with a .300 Win Mag. Fell over like a sack of potatoes, didn't even kick. Was a little over 100 yrds.


----------



## Mongo45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Been slow at my place on 530 south of Vienna. Old man said bucks seem to have started moving but nothing pressuring the does like they usually are by now. Bow season was really slow too... Glad to see some of yall doing well


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Swiftks said:


> That's the exit wound... I hit him perfect in the crease of the neck & shoulder, with a .300 Win Mag. Fell over like a sack of potatoes, didn't even kick. Was a little over 100 yrds.


Great deer for any county.

Bet your taxidermist wasn't very happy about your shot placement...I hated having to work a hide on neck shot deer. Your lucky the exit was small like that. Fixing the hole, plus the blood shot hide...not much fun. Glad I don't mess with that any more.

I used to always shoot my deer on the point of the shoulder, but once I started doing my own taxidermy...I quit that sheet...I used a 270 Win back then and it put some big holes in the hide...

I hunted Calhoun Co and the deer had the same hair yours deer does...thin and fine like that. Made it hard to hide holes. Killed and mounted a lot of deer from that ranch...pretty hides that made some beautiful mounts.

Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Here is one I took with a bow and mounted myself...pretty skins on those deer.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I love the red colored deer we have also!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Swiftks said:


> That's the exit wound... I hit him perfect in the crease of the neck & shoulder, with a .300 Win Mag. Fell over like a sack of potatoes, didn't even kick. Was a little over 100 yrds.


cool, thanks


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

How has the Hunting Been..I have not seen Anything This Season..


----------

